# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Site Survey με Airopeek. Node 550 - pavlidisd

## pavlidisd

Λοιπόν βάζω εδώ τα αποτελέσματα του site survey με airopeek. Πείτε ποιος είναι ποιος! (εκτός από το Νάσο!)

# Indent	Node	Bytes Sent	Packets Sent	Bytes Received	Packets Received
1	00:80:C8:AC:61:55	909216	13776	0	0
1	00:40:05:28 :: 9:2D	668682	10962	0	0
1	00:02:6F:03:AC:05	40655	865	0	0
1	00:80:C8:AC:B7:58	30100	430	0	0
1	00:0D:BD:A4 :: 7:04	13860	315	0	0
1	00:80:C8:AA:A0:7D	5461	127	0	0
1	Broadcast	0	0	1667974	26475

Του Νάσου (η πρώτη mac) το ποσοστό ανέβαινε σιγά σιγά αλλά μετά πάλι cisco not associated! Ήταν γύρω στο 8% και ανέβαινε συνέχεια... Τι λέτε φταίει?

----------

